# Scallops 1st week of July



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Got the itch and left work early on Wednesday to go get some scallops. Put in at the lighthouse and everything was a success until we realized it was a really low, low tide at approximately dark. Had to drift, slow troll, and pole our way back to the hill. Luckily, we brought enough beer. Cleaned and kept the scallops on ice until they could be enjoyed on the 4th at a friend's poolside bbq.

Decided to give it another go on the 5th. Put in at TNT, thinking that the fort was closed and the lighthouse was full. *Saw that the fort was open*...it was a nice boat ride anyway. Made it out of the channel and headed east. Decided to go a little east of the scallop armada of which I was now a part. I'll tell ya, there is no better cure for a holiday hangover than some swimming and more beer.  Collected the scallops in short order. Eased out to deeper, more lonely waters and fished for a minute. Caught two short trout, one on top-water and one on cut bait. 1st mate got into a shark and had a Spanish bite the lower half of a pinfish. Decided to head-in to beat the rush in the event of a storm. Besides, we had scallops to clean. 1st mate had never been up the wakulla so we rode to the upper bridge and went for a swim.

Its all fun and games until we get home, so I present to you the joy of scalloping:

























































































...There has got to be a better way :-/


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Some folks use a shop vac to suck away all 
the "gunk" just leaving the scallop attached to 
the shell...Might want to pick up a small one 
at a yard sale to dedicate only for that stinky
use   Dave


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice report. Now I know why people clean them on the water. ;D


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the report, wife and i just cleand 6 gallons with help from
a vac. It still took 1.5 hrs, two days ago we cleand 6 gallons with
spoons only it took 2.5+ hrs.
some times i can get her to clean them on the water wile i fish [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

> Nice report. Now I know why people clean them on the water.  ;D


I Rest My Case...........Critters or not............


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

nice work on the scallops and a lot of work cleanin' em' too. 

I'm probably gonna try to get out there next weekend with the kids and see if we can't pick up a few, hopefully there'll be some left.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Different, but interesting report. Appreciate you sharing it.


----------



## wiggles6983 (May 5, 2007)

clean them on the water and throw something out under a popping cork, the scallop guts attract a lot of bait fish, which we all know what they bring with them.


----------



## OZELLOrocksMYskiff (Feb 26, 2008)

If your good w/ a spoon it wont take long to go through some gallons. The shop vaccum is a nice but nasty, its a REAL messs to clean,also this needs to be a shop vacc. your not taking out from inside, or the ol' lady will have your hide. Youll never get that smeel out. I like a ground/filed on spoon. Kinda scratching away at the inereds like a cat....its hard to explain.  Also a filed down butter knive ,with a 90 degree bend a bout 1" from the tippyt topworks really well, it is the only tool you will need. All in all, like everything else it only takes practice. I love to cook these babies while the "meat" is still on one side of the shell. Take an put em' on a grill,in single file lines,and sqweez a drop of sqweez butter in each"half shell" then come back over em' with a dash of garlic salt/powder....what ever is lyin round the camp and Mmmm.mmmmmmm. Thats some good stuff You can eat them as fast as you can cook em'.  Oh yeah went out of st.martins to the flat and out past the bird rack M nday.(JELLY FISH<JELLY FISH<JELLY FISH EVERY WHERE)


----------

